# FIXED OR VARIABLE - ADVANTAGE GOES TO?



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

FIXED OR VARIABLE - ADVANTAGE GOES TO?
by Mike Price
Easy-access URL (Copy & paste into emails, forums, etc. - no login required):
http://ammoguide.com/?article=pricescorner/130901


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

sfp scopes are still able to range hold wind or what not when not on the highest power just have to do the math and the reticle will sub tend properly at any mag range. Like say an nsx 5-22 with a npr1 on 11 would be half power instead of 1moa per hash it would be 2.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

KurtR said:


> sfp scopes are still able to range hold wind or what not when not on the highest power just have to do the math and the reticle will sub tend properly at any mag range. Like say an nsx 5-22 with a npr1 on 11 would be half power instead of 1moa per hash it would be 2.


Yes, but not without the calculations and with a scope in the sfp it is a pain, note I said in the article hold over and intended to reference just holding over with your mil dots as you can with a scope in the ffp. sfp is not very functional for long range shooting.

Great points on the post being made. Let me make it clear that the article is really about clarity, light transmission, low light and roughness along with simplicity for the dollar spent. Unless you really spend the bucks, you will not have what a well made fixed has in the above mention class of glass and construction.

The article is not which is best, variable or fixed, but which gives you the most for the money and simplifies things in the field. I have some very special variable scopes I really like, but I paid for them and they cost much more than the rifle they sit on. If you like it simple, want it to be outstanding in the qualities I mentioned above, then a good fixed is unbeatable, unless you are willing to spend real big money and if you do, then you only have in quality what I have in a good fixed scope with the advantage of using different power settings. I like simple, outstanding lens and roughedness of construction for less, so that is why I choose a fixed most of the time (note: I said most of the time).

Of course, whatever you are comfortable with in the field and like the most is the best, because of confidence, which make you a better shot in the field. I hope all you guys no matter what scope or kind of scope you use have a great hunting season this year. Mike Price


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

sfp are pretty functional when I comes to lr shooting as the nsx 5.5-22 is probally one of the most used scopes. I am a ffp guy my self but that is just what I like would not feel hamstrung at all with the multitude of great sfp scopes available. for the average hunter who shoots 10 shots a year though I agree they should keep it as simple as possible


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Not many hunters are as skilled as you when it comes to understanding their optics and its ability or how to really take advantage like you can. Yes, your point is well made and I agree that most hunters should try and keep it simple. I sure like it simple in the field.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

beartooth said:


> Not many hunters are as skilled as you when it comes to understanding their optics and its ability or how to really take advantage like you can. Yes, your point is well made and I agree that most hunters should try and keep it simple. I sure like it simple in the field.


And therein lies the rub. If someone is not skilled in the use of mildots as hold-overs or for ranging, they won't be very likely to use a scope with mildots. Well, some might just cause they are so "taticool". But most "average" hunters aren't going to bother with them anyway. They may get one of the scopes with the ballistic reticle that are so popular today, but most will stay away from the mildots because of the learning curve. I get along quite well with my sfp variable and like the ability of zooming to a higher or lower power at will. I use my lrf for ranging and dial in what I need for long range shots. I use the mildots for hold overs sometimes, but I have time to make sure the power is set correctly and I have a range card already made up with the holdovers predetermined that I keep in my stock pack. It's a trade off, but one I'm willing to accept.

Whatever works best for you.

Huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

shot a comp yesterday there was one hold over stage and one milling stage the ffp was nice for that but completely off the topic of hunting scopes.


----------

